# Brother can you spare $60K???



## MA-Caver (Jul 27, 2005)

"They're for sale if you want them..." The original lightsabers from Star Wars and Empire Strikes Back are up for grabs to the highest bidder .... story here. You'd think those guys would've kept them for historical sake, like say, umm a Star Wars museum maybe??


----------



## Kempogeek (Jul 27, 2005)

MACaver said:
			
		

> "They're for sale if you want them..." The original lightsabers from Star Wars and Empire Strikes Back are up for grabs to the highest bidder .... story here. You'd think those guys would've kept them for historical sake, like say, umm a Star Wars museum maybe??


Like everything else that's considered historic or valuable, people only see the color green. They figured with the release of the last Star Wars installment, they'll test the collectible waters and see what happens. I would like to think that if I had in my possession a mint copy 1st state of The Beatles "Yesterday and Today" album AKA "The Butcher Album", that I would hold on to that and even be buried with it if I never got married.  A few years ago 3 copies of that album sold for $25,000.00 a piece. Granted that these came from the estate of Alan Livingston who was then president of Capitol Records and signed The Beatles. So they had some historical value. But who knows what they could sell for now. But if worse came to worse and needed the dough, I would part with it although not willingly. Just my 2 cents.........Steve


----------



## still learning (Jul 31, 2005)

Hello, What a great deal!  Hope it works like in the movies?  ....than I bid too...........Aloha


----------

